# what kind of platy?



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i have a swordtail that fades from yellow in the front to orange to black in the back....is there a certain name for that coloration or is it just a swordtail.....sorry i dont have a camera to post a pic with


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like maybe a sunset wag. The wag means black tail & fins. I had one, she had very pretty babies, some the same as her, some more of a blend of the yellow & orange.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia @ Wed Feb 16 said:


> i have a swordtail that fades from yellow in the front to orange to black in the back....is there a certain name for that coloration or is it just a swordtail.....sorry i dont have a camera to post a pic with


so do you have a swordtail or a platy? im confused... this would help


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

it is a swordtail....sorry....i saidplaty because someone had told me that swordtails are jsut variations of platys....it is a swordtail though...


----------

